# Help...



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

We´re in Taxco, on our way to San Miguel de Allende and looking for somewhere interesting to stop on our way. We´re flying by the seat of our pants, so to speak...but, only have 9 days left in our travels.

Thanks for any suggestions!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

The monarch butterfly migration should have brought in the butterflies to their wintering area in MX by now. Check the town of Angangueo, Michoacan - not too far away is the Monarch Butterfly Biosphere Reserve, a UNESCO World Heritage site. There are several areas to observe the Monarchs. There are a lot of tourists coming in from MX City to that area so things should be safe.

The Centro Historico district of Queretaro is also worth seeing. Lots of museums, old cathedrals, parks and restaurants. There is a 5 level underground parking lot right in the center of the area along Corregidora one block north of Jardin Zenea, and a quick exit to walk the area to see everything nearby. Pedestrian friendly too.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

If flying by the seat of your pants includes going up, take a look at the Nevado de Toluca national park. You can drive up all the way to the top of the mountain. One of the most impressive views you will ever see in your life, Nevado de Toluca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not too far to the west is the nice town of Valle de Bravo, Valle de Bravo, Mexico State - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Some very nice restaurants on the lake.

If you are going through Cuernavaca, Bienvenidos a Las Mañanitas beautiful restaurant with a nice garden with different kinds of birds.

There's a similar place in southern Mexico City, the Antigua Hacienda de Tlalpan, Antigua Hacienda de Tlalpan and it's just off the southern part of the Periferico after you come over the mountain from Cuernavaca.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. We decided just to go straight to San Miguel and explore this area.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

You should have stopped to see the pyramides de Teotihuacán .


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

If you get tired of San Miguel , you might want to visit some real towns nearby like Dolores Hidalgo . There is a tour bus that charges around 150 pesos that will take you from Guanajuato . They make several stops touring the area .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure how long you will be in San Miguel or how far you might want to roam in day trips once spend the 3-4 days exploring San Miguel. Easy choice is Atotonilco which also world heritage site and a lot of hidden rooms in the main church. My next choice would be Guanajuato as really interesting in centro as well as the mines at Valenciana. This about 1.5 hrs each way. Possible to do in combination with Dolores as unless you want to buy tiles, really only the church and ice cream around the jardin, but makes for a long day. If you do Dolores, better to combine with the old mountain road to Guanajuato via Santa Rosa where can have a great meal at Ik Etznab. Other choice is the 45 min drive to Mineral de Pozos to see the ruins of a very rich 1910 city and some serious mine complexes.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

@jasavak...I have already seen Teotihuacán, but thank you.

We are staying in San Miguel with plans to explore the nearby area, villages and towns. We have already been to Dolores Hidalgo and Guanajuato and Atotonilco are on our "to do" list. 

I have decided to come back in the new year and spend some serious time here to see if it's where I want to live!!! I will be living rural, so I'll have a lot of exploring to do in the area.

Again, thank you all for your suggestions!!!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Living Rural*



PinkChili2 said:


> @jasavak...I have already seen Teotihuacán, but thank you.
> 
> We are staying in San Miguel with plans to explore the nearby area, villages and towns. We have already been to Dolores Hidalgo and Guanajuato and Atotonilco are on our "to do" list.
> 
> ...




If you like a rural type area , there are some nice towns in "los altos" de Jalisco . San Miguel el alto , Arandas , La Union de San Antonio . There is a nice small town north west of GTO in Jalisoco named Mazamitla . It sits in a pine forest and has very mild summers .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure when you say rural whether you are looking for a farm/ranch or to just be away from things. We started out renting in San Miguel and loved the ease, restaurants, galleries, history, shopping and just wandering. It is a really special place.
However after 4 winters when we decided to buy, we really wanted to get out of the urban area and seriously looked for ranches near Atotonilco.
We then weighed being in the country with being near one of the small towns that surround San Miguel and eventually chose Mineral de Pozos and have never doubted that decision. We are a town of about 4000 people with about 50 expats. Pozoz has about the same length history as San Miguel but in Pozos the history is told in the mines and ruins.
We are about 45min from San Miguel with the added value of being about 45min from Queretaro for volume shopping, doctors/hospitals and really great restaurants that cater to the locals and not expats.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure when you say rural whether you are looking for a farm/ranch or to just be away from things. We started out renting in San Miguel and loved the ease, restaurants, galleries, history, shopping and just wandering. It is a really special place.
> However after 4 winters when we decided to buy, we really wanted to get out of the urban area and seriously looked for ranches near Atotonilco.
> We then weighed being in the country with being near one of the small towns that surround San Miguel and eventually chose Mineral de Pozos and have never doubted that decision. We are a town of about 4000 people with about 50 expats. Pozoz has about the same length history as San Miguel but in Pozos the history is told in the mines and ruins.
> We are about 45min from San Miguel with the added value of being about 45min from Queretaro for volume shopping, doctors/hospitals and really great restaurants that cater to the locals and not expats.


Sounds wonderful. Would love to visit. Putting it on my list. Is there bus service from SMA?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It is wonderful! Unfortunately bus service San Miguel to Pozos an issue that we are trying to fix. Pozos is in Municipality of San Luis de la Paz and quickest route from San Miguel to Pozos also goes through piece of the municipality of San Jose Iturbide. Local bus routes are municipality franchised so getting 3 to agree on direct route is a challenge but one that we must solve. Officially they will tell you that need do San Miguel to Dolores, then Dolores to San Luis and then Pozos but basically a half day travel for what should be 45min. There is a way to go via Los Rodriguez that has exchange at Hwy 57 with Dr. Mora bus and then change to Pozos but also too long. 
If there are 3 of you, a cab makes sense and the shuttle bus companies also go to Pozos.
When Pozos has an art walk or house & garden tour, we rent buses to bring people from San Miguel. Don't know date but expect next around February.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> It is wonderful! Unfortunately bus service San Miguel to Pozos an issue that we are trying to fix. Pozos is in Municipality of San Luis de la Paz and quickest route from San Miguel to Pozos also goes through piece of the municipality of San Jose Iturbide. Local bus routes are municipality franchised so getting 3 to agree on direct route is a challenge but one that we must solve. Officially they will tell you that need do San Miguel to Dolores, then Dolores to San Luis and then Pozos but basically a half day travel for what should be 45min. There is a way to go via Los Rodriguez that has exchange at Hwy 57 with Dr. Mora bus and then change to Pozos but also too long.
> If there are 3 of you, a cab makes sense and the shuttle bus companies also go to Pozos.
> When Pozos has an art walk or house & garden tour, we rent buses to bring people from San Miguel. Don't know date but expect next around February.


Helpful information. Thanks. Think I'll wait for a tour, or just rent a car.


----------

